# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si te instaloj Linux?

## lklk

Nuk njof LUNX.
 Kerkoj ndihme nga dikush per nje pershkrim te LINUX
 dhe versionet e ti.

 P.sh Microsofti ka windows3.11 win95 win 98... win200 winNT ... winXP winVISTA dhe win7.


  Kurse per LINUX nuk jam ne rrjedha aspak kisha pas deshire qe kjo tem te jet pozitive per ForuminShqiptar dhe per mua njekohsisht.


 Kjo tem te jet tem e Pershkrimit te LINUX dhe Instalimin e Linuksit.


Ju falmderit.

----------


## lklk

o Forumi Shqiptar veq per interes ma ke qit ate fotografi  :perqeshje: 

 HAHAHA 


Njerz a ka ndonje pergjigje per Sistemet Operative te Linuksit.

----------


## jasmini

```
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
```

 Gjithcka qe deshiron te dish...

----------


## xubuntu

LINUX nuk quhet sistemi operativ por eshte kerneli,zemra e nje sistemi operativ, reth keti kerneli jane zhvilluar me qindra distribuzione (distro LINUX) nga me te njohurat UBUNTU(qe perdor dhe une)DEBIAN,FEDORA,MANDRIVA,GENTO etj. ne shqip ne internet gjendet pak informacion e vetmja qe gjeta eshte ky sit 
http://www.albtux.de/gnulinux
per te filluar te keshilloj UBUNTU, ne qofte se zoteron gjuhen italiane te keshilloj kete sit http://www.ubuntu.it/

----------


## Eros

sic thot xubuntu, te keshilloj te fillosh me Ubuntu, kerkoje ne google, dhe shkarko nje live cd. luaj me te, deri sa ta mesosh, pastaj mund te provosh te tjerat!

----------


## altiX

*Simplix Linux* është një shpërndarje e re e Linux-it, e cila 100% përbëhet prej Debian GNU/Linux. Është një shpërndarje ndërmjet atyre që janë të mëdha (Knoppix, Ubuntu, Suse etj.) dhe atyre më të vogla (Damn Small Linux, Puppy Linux etj.). Kjo shpërndarje për dallim nga tjerat që zakonisht kanë GNOME ose KDE për desktop; përmban JWM-Desktop, që është shumë më i 'lehtë' për nga pesha sa i përket programeve. Simplix Linux, bazohet në versionin stabil të Debian-it.
Burimi: http://www.albtux.de/SimplixLinux

----------


## Uke Topalli

Burimi me i mire per informata rreth shperndarjeve (distro) te GNU/Linux, BSD, Solaris dhe versioneve me te reja eshte : http://distrowatch.com/

Kujdes te vecant duhet ti kushtosh dallimit mes "Development release" dhe "Distribution release". E para (development release) eshte publikim i SO per testim, pra eshte ne beta faze, ndersa e dyta (distribution release) eshte publikim i SO te perfunduar.

----------


## altiX

* Instalimi i Ubuntu Linux 9.10 »Karmic Koala«*

----------


## Mr-Bledi

qenka hapur nje komunitet per linux shqip
www.linux-sq.com  :shkelje syri: ) 
Me ne fund!

----------


## ATMAN

> Nuk njof LUNX.
>  Kerkoj ndihme nga dikush per nje pershkrim te LINUX
>  dhe versionet e ti.
> 
>  P.sh Microsofti ka windows3.11 win95 win 98... win200 winNT ... winXP winVISTA dhe win7.
> 
> 
>   Kurse per LINUX nuk jam ne rrjedha aspak kisha pas deshire qe kjo tem te jet pozitive per ForuminShqiptar dhe per mua njekohsisht.
> 
> ...


pershendetje 

ndryshe nga dy sistemet e tjera te mbyllura windwos dhe mac  ,sistemi linux eshte nje sistem i hapur dhe cdokush mund ta kerkoje dhe shkarkoje dhe ta perdori gratis,po ashtu mund  te marri pjese ne zhvidhimin e metejshem te ketij projekti pasi eshte sistem i hapur per te gjithe dhe jo i mbyllur si windows dhe mac


hapi pare qe duhet te besh per ta instaluar linux eshte qe duhet te shkosh te faqja zyrtare e linux dhe te shkarkosh (download) versionin e fundit ubuntu ketu 32 ose 64 bit ,mbasi ta shkarkosh ne pc tende (rreth 700 mb)  

mbasi e hedh ne pc vendos nje cd/dvd bosh ne masterizuesin e pc tuaj dhe masterizo imagine ISO te ubuntu versionin  e fundit, per masterizuar kete sistem te sugjeroj IMGBURN qe eshte falas ,por ke dhe programe te tjera  

me cd/dvd te masterizuar e vendos ne vendin e duhur ne pc dhe mbasi e ristarton pc fillon te besh pjesen finale te istalimit aty mund te zgjedhesh edhe gjuhen qe deshiron shqip,anglisht,italish, etj,etj bashke me plug dhe programe te tjera shtese falas dhe me pagese  

kjo eshte procedura me instalim ne pc me  cd/dvd ,por ka edhe nje procedure tjeter me pendrive usb edhe kjo procedure eshte e lehte dhe une e kam perdor edhe kete procedure shpesh per instaluar ubuntu ne pc time Po pate deshire mund ta tregoj edhe kete procedure 

nje gje dua te them nga provat e mija me pc  se nese ke deshire te vendosesh linux ubuntu eshte me e lehte dhe ka nje avantazh se te jep mundesine te kesh ne pc tende dy sisteme operative njeheresh  

ndersa nese do te vendosesh linux mint 13 maja   nje gje e tille nuk eshte e mundur sepse duhet te zgjedhesh ose njeren ose tjetren

kalofsh mire

----------

